# Furry Con Ideas



## Rabbitdust (Jul 8, 2017)

Here we can talk about places where a con should be held, or ideas for activities at a con, or themes for the next cons! Have fun!


----------



## BuzzPaw (Jul 16, 2017)

I wish there was a furry con in around Northern British Columbia. As far as I know, there's only Vancoufur for BC and traveling there as far as expenses go is impossible. For a Northern fur con, I would like to see a lot of fun activities as far as fund raisers go. The fire departments around BC could use a lot of fundraising. Have a few vendors, photo ops, a dance and entertainment.


----------



## Rabbitdust (Aug 12, 2017)

I really wish there was con in San Diego tbh


----------

